

Uber Is Ordered by Spain and Thailand to Halt Operations - k-mcgrady
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/10/technology/uber-is-ordered-by-spain-and-thailand-to-halt-operations.html

======
forca
Cannot say I don't welcome Uber getting curtailed in all these places. Like
many people have said, I doubt the drivers have the insurance to cover their
passengers should something really bad happen whilst a passenger is in the
car. Something to consider. Taxis are required by law to be insured in certain
ways, as are bus companies and limo services.

Also, I like the traditional taxis and bus systems.

